# Puffy/Swollen vagina?? (tmi) ;-)



## ladyty2k

hiya
Sorry about this thread but i am a little concerned..
This is my first pregnancy and i am in the 29th week. Yesterday i noticed that my vagina has started to swell...and today its uncomfy to walk as it rubs on innner thighs lol sorry tmi i know but is this normal?????? It seems weird..puffy and not the right size- not nice when it comes to getting intimate with hubby 

I have read on some forums that its the increased blood flow and others have said it could be start of yeast infection?

I am on antibiotics at the mo (cefalexin) for sinusitus an am worried that the tabs could cause a yeast infection..although wouldnt i have a discharge with that?
Hope someone can help...:wacko:
thanks ladies
Tara x


----------



## amylw1

it can be due to increase in blood flow to area or as you say to do with anti-biotics. i had thrush few weeks back - had no itching or discharge etc, only found via an internal at hospital.

if its hurting to walk you need speak to MW.


----------



## golcarlilly

My 'ladybits' seem swollen now but they aren't painful or anything so I am just putting it down to increased blood supply and pressure from baby!


----------



## Pux

I've had this since 2nd tri. Doctor wasn't too concerned.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I had this in late second tri/early third tri (I can't actually remember when :dohh: ). I went to the hospital to get it checked out and they couldn't figure out what it was. Quite frustrating, but after a week or so it went away on it's own. I was also on anti-biotics (amoxicillan) at the time, which may have caused it. I would go get it checked out, but odds are its nothing serious.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ladyty2k said:


> hiya
> Sorry about this thread but i am a little concerned..
> This is my first pregnancy and i am in the 29th week. Yesterday i noticed that my vagina has started to swell...and today its uncomfy to walk as it rubs on innner thighs lol sorry tmi i know but is this normal?????? It seems weird..puffy and not the right size- not nice when it comes to getting intimate with hubby
> 
> I have read on some forums that its the increased blood flow and others have said it could be start of yeast infection?
> 
> I am on antibiotics at the mo (cefalexin) for sinusitus an am worried that the tabs could cause a yeast infection..although wouldnt i have a discharge with that?
> Hope someone can help...:wacko:
> thanks ladies
> Tara x

That happened to me at 30 weeks (I think it was then), when I was on Keflex (antibiotics) for a boil, lol. Umm, anyway, my labia and inner labia were all swollen and sticking out and it hurt a great deal to walk, and as it was sticking out more than usual, it got kind of dried out too. I didn't notice any new/different discharge or smells, but I did have a bit of an itch... ended up in the hospital a day or two later with early preterm labor! Luckily they stopped it. I have no idea why it was swollen. Perhaps the antibiotics did it, but it was all better after my hospital visit, which coincidentally was the day before I took my last antibiotics. 

But I do know of someone else who said that they were swollen down there and figured it was a yeast infection and she ended up in preterm labor as well.


----------



## ladyty2k

Thanks for your replies, might just get it checked out tmor then, will ring my midwife. Just got back from dinner with friends and whilst i was there we found out that the one girl that cooked us tea might have swine flu!!!!!!!!!!! worried now about that too....arghhhh


----------



## philly_bear24

I've had this for a few weeks now and when I told MW she just said 'well, you'll be surprised what swells up when you're pregnant'! So I'm guessing it's nothing to worry about haha!


----------



## ClaireRJM

Yeah I had this on & off for past 2 wks now. MW sed its the pressure of baby, gives u heavy feeling, like ur vagina & inner thighs are bruised in some way, a little swollen. Nothing 2 worry about & sed nothing u can take, its one of the lovely things about being pregnant!


----------



## ladyty2k

seems a little better today...ill see how it goes, thanks all x


----------



## Missmarie87

I know this is an old thread, but my lady bits seems swollen... it only comes and goes tho.. my app says it can happen, anyone else having it?xx


----------



## DeeM73

Me too,never had it with my other 2 kids x


----------



## BunNtheOven

Yup! I've totally had the same problem- I told my doctor- told me it was completely normal!


----------



## justplainTIFF

Ugh... Mine started swelling a couple weeks ago and I told hubby about it. It's not painful or anything just feels funny. I told him this must be what it feels like when his balls stick to his thighs. Lol.


----------



## AdrienMarie

Mine has also been this way...gonna bring it up at my appt tomorrow...


----------



## ..katie..

I so wish I still had the link to the Angry Vagina Club thread.

Its very common. If its a problem for you pain-wise, call your med team and let them know. Actually, probably let them know anyway, since you are on antibiotics.

A slightly damp, cold washcloth between the lips should help ease some discomfort though.


----------



## tinks80

i am also on cephalexin & ethromycin as well, the anti biotic shouldnt cause a yeast infection, 


however the swelling and puffiness is from all the addition blood flow down there atm and also possibly from pressure from bub too...

tmi- but mine is very puffed up, i was only joking with OH last night about my fat puffy vagina :/ lol its very very normal at this stage of pregnancy to be a tad swallen down there. this is my fourth and ive had it with all my pregnancies.


----------



## Missmarie87

I hate it tho :( finally get to to go to my bfs for almost a week and I feel gross down there :( xx


----------

